# +منتدانا تحت الميكروسكوب+



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*احم احم ازيكم ويارب تكونو بخير وزى البومب:wub:*

*التويبك دة برضة ف اللظيظ لايت لايت يعنى مش اى كلام:smil12:*
*هحط اسئلة وياريت الكل يشارك ويجاوب اوكا*

************************​*
**ما هو تاريخ تسجيلك في المنتدى؟وعرفتها منين؟وليه اخترتها عن غيرها من المنتديات؟

 اول لما اشتركت هنا ايه هو اول ركن كنت بتشارك فيه ؟واغلب وقتك كنت بتقضيه في اى ركن ..وحاليا فين ؟
اول حد اتعرفت علية هنا كان مين؟



 متوسط الساعات اللى بتقضيها هناكام ساعة؟

 ماهى شروط المنتدى الناااااجح من وجهة نظرك كعضو /مشرف ؟ 

 ماهى مقاييس نجاح اى توبيك من وجهة نظرك وخصوصا فى ركن الحوار؟

 ما هى اصعب لحظات مرت عليك شخصيا فى المنتدى؟

 افضل توبيك عملته ومش ممكن تنساه ؟وتوبيك اتعمل فى المنتدى نال اعجابك ؟

 بصراحة هل تسمح لعواطفك ان تتحكم فى قرارت تصدرها كعضو/مشرف هنا؟

 موقف مرعليك فى المنتدى ولن تنساه (حزين او سعيد)؟

 هل مرت عليك لحظات تمنيت فيها ان تترك المنتدى ؟ ولماذا؟

 لو خيروك ان تكون مشرف فى المنتدى اى ركن تتمنى الاشراف علية ؟

 ما هو تقييمك للمنتدى حالياااااااااااااا وهل انت راضي عنه ؟

 ما هو تقييمك كعضو /مشرف على فريق عمل المنتدى بأكمله ؟ 

 اختار خمس اعضاء/ مشرفين ووجه لكل واحد منهم كلمة؟

 ما هى طموحاتك للوصول بالمنتدى للأفضل؟؟

وبس خلاويص:yahoo:
 *​* 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههه

كده برده مواضيعك كلها اسئلة هههههههههه

اهم حاجة تكون فى مستوى الطالب المتوسط


----------



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه ياتى النيلة عليا
دى اسئلة من مقرر كجى تو  يابنتى:t32:
جاوبى بقة وانجزى ها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*هههههههه موضوع يجيي منه*
*ولو انى مش بحب الميكرسكوب *
*طيب جاوبى انتى وانا وراكى*
*ومتنسيش اجابات نموذجيه بقى *​


----------



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا المشرفين الاول
عشان الاعضاء الغلابة اللى زى حالاتى ياخدو الباور منهم
جابو بقة انا بقيت بدلل ع التويبك دة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

QUOTE=rania79;3015053] 
*احم احم ازيكم ويارب تكونو بخير وزى البومب:wub:*​

*التويبك دة برضة ف اللظيظ لايت لايت يعنى مش اى كلام:smil12:*
*هحط اسئلة وياريت الكل يشارك ويجاوب اوكا*​ 
************************​ 

*ما هو تاريخ تسجيلك في المنتدى؟*

*اكتوبر 2011*


*وعرفتها منين؟*

*اخى الغالى النهيسى*

*وليه اخترتها عن غيرها من المنتديات؟*

*لانه شامل بجميع المحتويات التى تروى العطش المسيحى للمعرفه*​ 
*اول لما اشتركت هنا ايه هو اول ركن كنت بتشارك فيه ؟*

*تقريبا باقسام المرشد الروحى والمنتدى العام والكتابى والاخبار والتأملات والقصص وسيره القديسين*


*واغلب وقتك كنت بتقضيه في اى ركن ..وحاليا فين ؟*
*نقريبا بحثا عن المفيد باى قسم*

*اول حد اتعرفت علية هنا كان مين؟*

*النيهسى - الادمن*​ 


*متوسط الساعات اللى بتقضيها هناكام ساعة؟*

*حسب الظروف وليس بوقت محدد*​ 
*ماهى شروط المنتدى الناااااجح من وجهة نظرك كعضو /مشرف ؟*

*احترام الاخرين واحترام اعماله والتعليق المناسب الذى يفيد بانه قام بالقراءة الموضوعيه الفعليه*​ 
*ماهى مقاييس نجاح اى توبيك من وجهة نظرك وخصوصا فى ركن الحوار؟*

*لا تعليق*​ 
*ما هى اصعب لحظات مرت عليك شخصيا فى المنتدى؟*

*ليس لدى اصعب لحظات يوم عند فتحى المنتدى والتقى بالرد مغلق*​ 
*افضل توبيك عملته ومش ممكن تنساه ؟وتوبيك اتعمل فى المنتدى نال اعجابك ؟*

*لا يحضرى الموضوع حاليا*​ 
*بصراحة هل تسمح لعواطفك ان تتحكم فى قرارت تصدرها كعضو/مشرف هنا؟*

*لو سمحت لابد من كونها بالمحبه النابعه من القلب  الصادق*​ 
*موقف مرعليك فى المنتدى ولن تنساه (حزين او سعيد)؟*

*لم يمر بى موقف الى الان*​ 
*هل مرت عليك لحظات تمنيت فيها ان تترك المنتدى ؟ ولماذا؟*

*لالالالالالالالالالالالا*​ 
*لو خيروك ان تكون مشرف فى المنتدى اى ركن تتمنى الاشراف علية ؟*
*لا ابغى الاشراف لعدم التزامى بالحضور الدائم لعدم سماح الظروف بالتواجد*​ 
*ما هو تقييمك للمنتدى حالياااااااااااااا وهل انت راضي عنه ؟*

*رااااااااااائع مفيد جدا*​ 
*ما هو تقييمك كعضو /مشرف على فريق عمل المنتدى بأكمله ؟ *

*التميز الكامل*​ 
*اختار خمس اعضاء/ مشرفين ووجه لكل واحد منهم كلمة؟*

*لم اتعرف عليهم بالقدر الذى يسمح لى بالتخير بينهما*​ 
*ما هى طموحاتك للوصول بالمنتدى للأفضل؟؟*

*الوصول به الى اعلى مستوى ممكن وتميزه دائما وصعوده للقمة*​ 
*وبس خلاويص:yahoo:*​


----------



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> QUOTE=rania79;3015053]
> *احم احم ازيكم ويارب تكونو بخير وزى البومب:wub:*​
> 
> *التويبك دة برضة ف اللظيظ لايت لايت يعنى مش اى كلام:smil12:*
> ...


ميرسى ليكى ياحبييتى
نورتنى بجد


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لمحبتك والرب يبارك فى عملك وخدمتك حبيبتى ​


----------



## rana1981 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *احم احم ازيكم ويارب تكونو بخير وزى البومب:wub:*
> 
> *التويبك دة برضة ف اللظيظ لايت لايت يعنى مش اى كلام:smil12:*
> *هحط اسئلة وياريت الكل يشارك ويجاوب اوكا*
> ...




شكرااااا عالموضوع


----------



## bahaa_06 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحة الموضوع جميل جدا بس الاسئلة كتير قوى 
ينفع اجاوب كل الاسئلة فى جملة واحدة؟؟
انا هجاوب ولو معجبكيش سامحينى لان وقتى مزنوق قوى (زنقه زنقه )
الحقيقة انا بعشق المنتدى بكل اقسامه بصفه عامه وبالاخص قسمى كتابات ومخدع الصلاة ومعجب جدا بكل الناس اللى فى المنتدى ومفيش حد منهم جرحنى بكلمه بالعكس كلهم ناس بتشجعنى وبتبارك الاعمال اللى بقدمها رغم تواضعها انا باخد بركه كبيرة كل ما ادخل المنتدى وبستفيد روحيا جدا وكتير من اعمال  الاعضاء بتبقى سبب لتأملاتى اللى بكتبها ادعو الله ان يبارك خطوات القائمين عليه ويثبت المنتدى ويثريه بما ينفع كل من يزوره تحياتى للجميع وامنياتى لهم بحياة مليئه ومشرقه بنور المسيح مخلص نفوسنا .. يارب تكون اجابتى ادت الغرض سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2011)

كل دى أسئلة ههههههههه لالالا حرام 
+ أنا هختار سؤال واحد فقط على قدى :


> *اول حد اتعرفت علية هنا كان مين؟
> *


أول عضوة هى الخادمة المباركة اللى فعلا تستحق لقب خادمة هى تاسونى دونا نبيل 


+ ميرسى تاسونى لدعوة المشاركة
+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
آمين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*
*​*

ما هو تاريخ تسجيلك في المنتدى؟وعرفتها منين؟وليه اخترتها عن غيرها من المنتديات؟
أبريل 2009 
عرفتها من مشاركاتى
ليه إخترتها ؟؟؟صدقينى بالصدفة كنت بأدور على ترنيمة على النت 
فلاقيها هنا ف قولت أشترك

 اول لما اشتركت هنا ايه هو اول ركن كنت بتشارك فيه؟ 
قسم الاخبار المسيحية و العامة
واغلب وقتك كنت بتقضيه في اى ركن ..وحاليا فين ؟
أغلب الوقت فى قسم الاخبار المسيحية و العامة
دلوقتى فى القسم المسيحى الكتابى العام و قسم الحوار الاسلامى



اول حد اتعرفت علية هنا كان مين؟
tasoni queena


 متوسط الساعات اللى بتقضيها هناكام ساعة؟

حوالى ساعة فى اليوم 


 ماهى شروط المنتدى الناااااجح من وجهة نظرك كعضو /مشرف ؟ 
يكون فيه محبة و قبول للرأى الآخر مهما كان

 ماهى مقاييس نجاح اى توبيك من وجهة نظرك وخصوصا فى ركن الحوار؟

قبول الآخر و سرعة فهمه

 ما هى اصعب لحظات مرت عليك شخصيا فى المنتدى؟

لما أخذت تقييم سىء

 
افضل توبيك عملته ومش ممكن تنساه ؟

تاريخ مصر و المسيحية من القرن الأول حتى القرن ال16


 
وتوبيك اتعمل فى المنتدى نال اعجابك ؟

مشروع إنشاء اكبر مكتبة تفاسير

 
 بصراحة هل تسمح لعواطفك ان تتحكم فى قرارت تصدرها كعضو/مشرف هنا؟

بأمسك نفسى

 موقف مرعليك فى المنتدى ولن تنساه (حزين او سعيد)؟

إتهامات لى بقلة الأدب فى الموضوع دا لما يقولوا عليكى غبية ....ما تزعليش


 هل مرت عليك لحظات تمنيت فيها ان تترك المنتدى ؟ ولماذا؟

نعم 
عندما حذفت لى أجزاء من مشاركاتى فغيرت المعنى فى موضوع هل محمد هو ضد المسيح أم ننتظر آخر ؟؟......  و عند غلق هذا الموضوع أكثر من مرة

 لو خيروك ان تكون مشرف فى المنتدى اى ركن تتمنى الاشراف علية ؟

ح أعتذر عن الاشراف لضيق وقتى

 ما هو تقييمك للمنتدى حالياااااااااااااا وهل انت راضي عنه ؟

جيد جدا
راضية 

 ما هو تقييمك كعضو /مشرف على فريق عمل المنتدى بأكمله ؟ 

جيد جدا

 اختار خمس اعضاء/ مشرفين ووجه لكل واحد منهم كلمة؟

بلاش 

 ما هى طموحاتك للوصول بالمنتدى للأفضل؟؟

عدم الاستخفاف بأى سؤال

أتمنى حوار بين الطوائف المسيحية 

و لو يكون فى قسم يخص الاعضاء المباركين

وضع أيقونة للبحث عن المواضيع فى المنتدى

وبس خلاويص:yahoo:
 ​
 
*


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

> *ما هو تاريخ تسجيلك في المنتدى؟وعرفتها منين؟وليه اخترتها عن غيرها من المنتديات؟
> 2008
> من صديق
> الناس هنا طيبين
> ...



*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *احم احم ازيكم ويارب تكونو بخير وزى البومب:wub:*
> 
> *التويبك دة برضة ف اللظيظ لايت لايت يعنى مش اى كلام:smil12:*
> *هحط اسئلة وياريت الكل يشارك ويجاوب اوكا*
> ...


للوصول للمنتدى للافضل المسئولية مشتركة بين طاقم العمل والاعضاء
الاعضاء مش سايبين المشرفين يساعدوهم فى ظهور المنتدى بشكل افضل 
والمشرفين من كتر الضغط مجهودهم بقى اقل 


* من اطول الردود اللى رديتها فى المنتدى


----------



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> شكرا لمحبتك والرب يبارك فى عملك وخدمتك حبيبتى ​


ميرسى لزوقك ياهارتى:wub:


----------



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> *​*
> 
> 
> ...


*

نورتنى ياسكرة:wub:
وع فكرة تويبك انتى غيبة اكتر من رائع
ميرسى لمرروك هارتى*


----------



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> كل دى أسئلة ههههههههه لالالا حرام
> + أنا هختار سؤال واحد فقط على قدى :
> 
> أول عضوة هى الخادمة المباركة اللى فعلا تستحق لقب خادمة هى تاسونى دونا نبيل
> ...


هههههههههههه بتكنسل الاسئلة يا تربو طووويب
نورتنى بجد
ودونا عسولة جداااااااااااا


----------



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *سلام ونعمه*​


ميرسى لمرروك يا استازنا
وربنا ميغيب حد ممنا هنا ابدا
نورتنى


----------



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> للوصول للمنتدى للافضل المسئولية مشتركة بين طاقم العمل والاعضاء
> الاعضاء مش سايبين المشرفين يساعدوهم فى ظهور المنتدى بشكل افضل
> والمشرفين من كتر الضغط مجهودهم بقى اقل
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه معلش طولت عليك ف الاسئلة
بس احيك ع صراحتك وردودك الجامدة
لاء ابدا انا مش متخفية ولا حاجة انا جديدة هنا
زمان كنت عارفة المنتدى بس مش كنت بتفاعل فية خالص
وناو بتفاعل وقعدة ع قلبوكم:wub:
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك نورتنى


----------



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> شكرااااا عالموضوع


ميرسى ليكى ياقمرتى
نورتنى بجد


----------



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

bahaa_06 قال:


> بصراحة الموضوع جميل جدا بس الاسئلة كتير قوى
> ينفع اجاوب كل الاسئلة فى جملة واحدة؟؟
> انا هجاوب ولو معجبكيش سامحينى لان وقتى مزنوق قوى (زنقه زنقه )
> الحقيقة انا بعشق المنتدى بكل اقسامه بصفه عامه وبالاخص قسمى كتابات ومخدع الصلاة ومعجب جدا بكل الناس اللى فى المنتدى ومفيش حد منهم جرحنى بكلمه بالعكس كلهم ناس بتشجعنى وبتبارك الاعمال اللى بقدمها رغم تواضعها انا باخد بركه كبيرة كل ما ادخل المنتدى وبستفيد روحيا جدا وكتير من اعمال  الاعضاء بتبقى سبب لتأملاتى اللى بكتبها ادعو الله ان يبارك خطوات القائمين عليه ويثبت المنتدى ويثريه بما ينفع كل من يزوره تحياتى للجميع وامنياتى لهم بحياة مليئه ومشرقه بنور المسيح مخلص نفوسنا .. يارب تكون اجابتى ادت الغرض سلام المسيح معكم



هههههههههههه زنجا زنجا وحارة حارة
ردك جميل ربنا يباركك
ويدوم المحبة هنا بينا كلنا
ميرسى ليك نورتنى


----------



## prayer heartily (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مواضيعك كلها عبقريه وحكاااااااااايه 

ايه الجمال ده


----------



## rania79 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> مواضيعك كلها عبقريه وحكاااااااااايه
> 
> ايه الجمال ده


ههههههههههههههههه ميرسى قمرة
بس فين ردك بقة:t13:


----------



## rania79 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*ما هو تاريخ تسجيلك في المنتدى؟وعرفتها منين؟وليه اخترتها عن غيرها من المنتديات؟

الاول انا كنت مشرفة ف منتدى ما وكنت المسيحية اللى فية فقط لاغير
المهم اشترك فية مينا البطل واتعرفت علية هناك وكنت مبسوطة اوى انى لاقيت حد مسيحى وعمل مينا مشكلة هناك ف المنتدى ونا طبعا وقفت معاة
( فاكر يا مينا عد الجمايل بس:smil12: لووول)
واتعرفنا ع بعض
وعرفنى ع المنتدى هنا وسبت المنتدى لفترة
ولاسف نسيت الاسم بتاعى كان اية اساسا
فعملت اكونت جديد لانى عايزة اشترك ف منتدى مسيحى 
ودة كان ف يوم 12 اكتوبر 2011

سبب اختبارى بقة للمنتدى هنا
انى بعد احداث ماسيبرو كنت مخنوقة اوى وكنت ف حاجة ملحة انى اتواصل ف منتدى مسيحى 
وقد كااااااان
 
 اول لما اشتركت هنا ايه هو اول ركن كنت بتشارك فيه ؟واغلب وقتك كنت بتقضيه في اى ركن ..وحاليا فين ؟

 ركن الاخبار المسحيةو العامة
لان وقتها كان احداث ماسيبرو
 فالركن كان نارى

ولحد ناو بحب اشارك وابص علية
وبحب برضة ركن الاجتماعيات والمطبخ
والصور المسحية   والاسئلة والاجوبة
بحب انتشر ف كل الاركان هههههههه
 اول حد اتعرفت علية هنا كان مين؟

كانت تاسونى كوينا اول متفك الحصار عن المسجات:spor2: اول واحدة كلمتها كانت هى



 متوسط الساعات اللى بتقضيها هناكام ساعة؟

لاء كتيييييييير لانى مدمنة الانتر فت دة ههههههه
و اول مابفتح الجهاز بفتح المنتدى هنا
 
 ماهى شروط المنتدى الناااااجح من وجهة نظرك كعضو /مشرف ؟ 

ممم روح المحبة والتعاون بين الاعضاء ككل يعنى المشرف قبل العضو
بالاضافة للحزم ف بعض الامور

 
 ماهى مقاييس نجاح اى توبيك من وجهة نظرك وخصوصا فى ركن الحوار؟

الرد بحزم وعقلانية ف التوبيكات
 
 ما هى اصعب لحظات مرت عليك شخصيا فى المنتدى؟

لسة اصلى كديدة هههههههههه
 
 افضل توبيك عملته ومش ممكن تنساه ؟وتوبيك اتعمل فى المنتدى نال اعجابك ؟
ف كتير توبيكات بتعجبنى من الاعضاء خصوصا الى فيها معنى وتامل
افضل توبيك عملتو لاما كنت بستفسرر عن الاعتراف ووقتها الاعضاء افدونى جداااااا
 
 بصراحة هل تسمح لعواطفك ان تتحكم فى قرارت تصدرها كعضو/مشرف هنا؟

مش حصلت ليا
بس عامة انا شخصية مرنة ومش بحب افقش مع حد
 
 موقف مرعليك فى المنتدى ولن تنساه (حزين او سعيد)؟
من شوية لما كملت ال 1000 مشاركة
هههههههههههههههه
 
 هل مرت عليك لحظات تمنيت فيها ان تترك المنتدى ؟ ولماذا؟
لاع
 
 لو خيروك ان تكون مشرف فى المنتدى اى ركن تتمنى الاشراف علية ؟

المنتديات العامة
 
 ما هو تقييمك للمنتدى حالياااااااااااااا وهل انت راضي عنه ؟

المنتدى كبير وجامد ويعتبر من اكبر المنتديات المسحية
اة راضية عنة
 
 ما هو تقييمك كعضو /مشرف على فريق عمل المنتدى بأكمله ؟ 

حلوين بجد المشرفين وقربين من الاعضاء وبينهم تواصل
 
 اختار خمس اعضاء/ مشرفين ووجه لكل واحد منهم كلمة؟

لالالالا مش خمسة انا هسيب كيبوردى ينطلق ههههههههههههه

دونا اقولها انها عسولة بجد وخدومة وربنا يخاليكك بنوتك وتفرح بيها
كاندى انتى سكراية بجد ومتالقة ف التويبكات ربنا يفرح قلبلك
النهيسى ليك شعيبة ف قلوب الاعضاء وع طول متواجد هنا من ردود وتويبكات والاب الكبير لينا هنا
مينا البطل انت صديقى الصدوق وفرحانة بمعرفتى بيك ويارب اشوفك ديما فرحان 

فيتا انتى عسولتى ويارب اشوفك عروسة
واوعى تنسى الامانة اللى ليا عنندك ها ههههههههههه

تاسونى كوينا اقولها انها شرباتة بجد وعسولة وربنا يفرح قلبها
انطاكى زينة شباب الشام هههههه انت طيوب بجد وربنا يفرحك وينصر شعبك ويحمى بلدك

مارتنيا فوفو عسلية اخر حاجة وبحب اكلمها واهرج معها 
ربنا يسعدك ياحبييتى بجد


 
 ما هى طموحاتك للوصول بالمنتدى للأفضل؟؟
ان ف اركان عايزة تتقسم صح يعنى يكون ليها فروع لانها شوية متلغبطة

وبس خلاويص:yahoo:


اى خناقة جاوبت اهو مشاركة وجدانية منى ليكم
ههههههههههههههههه
  *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *احم احم ازيكم ويارب تكونو بخير وزى البومب:wub:*
> 
> *التويبك دة برضة ف اللظيظ لايت لايت يعنى مش اى كلام:smil12:*
> *هحط اسئلة وياريت الكل يشارك ويجاوب اوكا*
> ...



:t6:
وميــــــــرسى يا رانيا للاسئله السخنه دى


----------



## rania79 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى ياعم هيرو
لاء انا ماليش ف الكرة من اساسو قول براحتك يعنى
هههههههههههه
نورتى جداااااااا


----------



## staregypt (30 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *احم احم ازيكم ويارب تكونو بخير وزى البومب:wub:*
> 
> *التويبك دة برضة ف اللظيظ لايت لايت يعنى مش اى كلام:smil12:*
> *هحط اسئلة وياريت الكل يشارك ويجاوب اوكا*
> ...


حررررررررررررام عليك
كل دى أسئلة!!!!!! دا لو امتحان يبقى عليه العوض
هاجيب صفرررررررررر
ربنا يستر هااحاول اجاوب.......بس ما فيش مساعدة يا مفترية؟؟؟؟؟؟
:090104~384::090104~384::crying::crying:


----------



## rania79 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه لاء مفيش بقة
جاوبى ولو ف حاجة معاكى الدور التانى
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## staregypt (30 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ​*
> **ما هو تاريخ تسجيلك في المنتدى؟ سبتمبر
> 
> وعرفتها منين؟كنت بعرفة من فترة بس كزائرة
> ...


ربنا يستر النتيجة امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## rania79 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه نحجتى ياقمرتى اهو
نورتنى بجد ياسكرتى


----------



## staregypt (31 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه نحجتى ياقمرتى اهو
> نورتنى بجد ياسكرتى


:yahoo::yahoo::dance::dance::99::99::ura1::ura1::big29::big29::ab4::ab4::ab8::ab8::smil11::11_6_204::014375~1100::01FDAB~189:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الاسئلة كثيرة ولكن باختصار هو افضل موقع عتدى وهو قريب جدا الى قلبى


----------



## rania79 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::dance::dance::99::99::ura1::ura1::big29::big29::ab4::ab4::ab8::ab8::smil11::11_6_204::014375~1100::01FDAB~189:​


هههههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## rania79 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الاسئلة كثيرة ولكن باختصار هو افضل موقع عتدى وهو قريب جدا الى قلبى


جميل
نورتى بجد


----------

